# And so it begins...



## EURENN (Oct 11, 2002)

Well some of you know i had recently bought a 5000S for really cheap. Maybe a little less then 2 months ago? 
Well i like these bastards so much that I got another one. This time, i brought home a 5000CS quattro turbo. What a nice car. Its a project car for me now thats for sure. It runs, but it still needs some work. 
I think these audis have been the best deals i've ever had with cars. The first one i got for $500. This CS i brought home, was traded for my website design and content management software services. 
I plan to get this new one fixed up with the basics it needs, alternator, timing, couple small electrical things (havent checked all the fuses yet). Then I'll start it off with a stage 1.5 from intended acceleration and tastefully lower it. Not sure what to do for wheels, probably just wheels from a newer generation audi. We'll see. 
Heres some pix of it, just got it this last weekend. 

































And a pic of the first one i bought a while back.


----------



## abcd123 (Dec 3, 2006)

nice find man


----------

